
Study shows psychiatric meds killing more than cocaine, heroin (2016) - imperio59
http://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/psychiatric-drugs-killing-more-users-than-heroin-cocaine-say-health-experts
======
aburan28
This kind of "news" article does a disservice to those in need of mental
health care by perpetuating the idea that certain well studied medications are
ultra dangerous when in reality they are effective when administered properly.

What kills more people than both things combined? Not seeking help when needed

~~~
imperio59
What proof do you have that doing nothing kills more people?

Most psychiatric medication has a black label warning that it can cause
suicidal thoughts and in many cases people taking or withdrawing from these
drugs do kill themselves.

Your comment is based on data promoted by pharmaceutical companies' marketing
departments and front group that somehow there is a crisis due to lack of
mental health care.

The real crisis is the over prescription of psychotropic medication, when
there is no physical test to diagnose any "illness" it's supposed to cure,
hence the diagnosis is left to a "checklist of symptoms" voted into existence
by committee (the DSM manual).

